# Recruiting Game Masters for MCU Inspired RPG Sessions



## timbannock (Sep 17, 2020)

My co-conspirator Leon and I are recruiting Game Masters (a.k.a. GMs or ‘Judges’) for a _Marvel Super Heroes_ campaign inspired by the characters and events in the Marvel Cinematic Universe.  Using the MCU as our foundation, the players will make decisions and suffer the turns of fate that their dice rolls will bring them, radically changing the trajectory of these characters’ stories.

We are looking for game masters familiar with the MCU and _*open to running one-shots*_ so we can really expand the number of active characters quickly, as well as the diversity of stories and folks who appear in our version of the MCU. There’s a good chance you can do a lot more than just one-shots, but we’re keeping the commitment as small and manageable as possible right now.

More details here: Recruiting Game Masters for MCU Inspired RPG Sessions | Tim Bannock


----------

